# 2003 altima aftermarket stereo?



## Sylorna (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey
I'm new around these parts, but am familiar with the way things work on forums. 
In just over a week I will be getting my dads 2003 Altima after having had a car accident just over a week ago with my Corolla. 
While I am very very very grateful for the car, I would like to know about my options for changing the very basic stereo in the car. My boyfriend says it can't be done, but I think I've already seen some people talk about it being an option.
I would love to be able to put my cd player in that I had in my Toyota (and pulled from the car before wrecking it). 

So what are the aftermarket options for an Altima? How do you get around the curvy shape in the dash?
Jess


----------



## Sylorna (Sep 24, 2008)

really? No one has looked into it?


----------

